# How to encourage multiple orgasms?



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

During my wifes first orgasm she grabs my hand and makes me stop manual stimulation while PIV. After her orgasm what is the best way to proceed to encourage another orgasm?
I know that everyone is different. However, when you're thirsty for information like I am, any information is better than none.

I always orgasm after her. Typically I try to cum right when she has hers or go a couple minutes after her. Obviously, if I want her to have multiples I cannot do that. So, right after her O, while in PIV, what do I do?????

BTW: After her O, she does turn to mush. Her legs get weak, etc.

Sorry if this has been discussed a million times.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

After she O's from PIV, just slither right down and do oral on her. 

Works for Mrs Lurkster! Quite well! 

:grin2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> After she O's from PIV, just slither right down and do oral on her.
> 
> Works for Mrs Lurkster! Quite well!
> 
> :grin2:


OK, but is not her clit too sensitive at that moment?
Perhaps you munch on other bits?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@Lurkster you certainly know your stuff! 
I'm still working on it with my husband. @UMP you're a great husband, not many men are too concerned with giving their wives multiple O's ! 
I'd love to help you but still in the novice stages here! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

UMP said:


> OK, but is not her clit too sensitive at that moment?
> Perhaps you munch on other bits?


Nope, assuming that her O was brought on by PIV. 
If so, I can go right to her clit, but if she has an O brought on by clitoral stimulation, oral or otherwise, she is way sensitive and she can't take it. 

We can also go back after she O's from oral, right to PIV again, and visa-versa. Keeps her cummin' like the Eveready Bunny! 

Don't know, that may not work for others.
Works for me too. I can get a recharge in 30 minutes if need be. 

:smile2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> @Lurkster you certainly know your stuff!
> I'm still working on it with my husband. @UMP you're a great husband, not many men are too concerned with giving their wives multiple O's !
> I'd love to help you but still in the novice stages here!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Thanks, but I'm not that great a guy.
To me, it's a no brainer. Whatever I can do to enhance my wifes enjoyment of sex will trickle down to my enjoyment as well.
The more excited she gets, the more excited I get.
It's the perfect Win-Win scenario.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
some women (like my wife) really are just one-and-done. She never wants another


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

UMP said:


> Thanks, but I'm not that great a guy.
> To me, it's a no brainer. Whatever I can do to enhance my wifes enjoyment of sex will trickle down to my enjoyment as well.
> The more excited she gets, the more excited I get.
> It's the perfect Win-Win scenario.


Exactly!
what goes around, comes around you know!

:grin2:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

One way to get her over the hump of sensitivity is to stimulate her with a vibe. Manual stimulation creates more sensitivity for me. My record is 15 O's and never got too sensitive with a vibe. We alternate between PIV and vibe and it does the trick.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> some women (like my wife) really are just one-and-done. She never wants another


That is what I thought about my wife too......until she had a second one. First time in 25 years.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> One way to get her over the hump of sensitivity is to stimulate her with a vibe. Manual stimulation creates more sensitivity for me. My record is 15 O's and never got too sensitive with a vibe. We alternate between PIV and vibe and it does the trick.


Wait a minute.
You like a vibe AFTER your O ??
I would think that would be too aggressive.
Can you go immediately to the vibe after O or do you have to wait awhile?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

UMP said:


> Wait a minute.
> You like a vibe AFTER your O ??
> I would think that would be too aggressive.
> Can you go immediately to the vibe after O or do you have to wait awhile?


sure, I can from one right into another one. 

but sometimes its just piv for a while then pull out and vibe


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

With a clitoral orgasm, you've got to back off pretty much immediately as it is too sensitive. Continue PIV, then start slowly, lightly, and carefully start the stimulation again until she is getting back into it. The women I've been with who were capable of vaginal orgasms seem to be able to keep going without a break until the orgasms come faster and harder until they just seem to blend into an almost continuous orgasm. But I've also seen where once a woman orgasms from a clitoral orgasm, most would sooner chop your hand off than have it anywhere near the fun bean until they've had a chance to recover.

If she does not have a problem touching herself while you are PIV, after a recovery period from her first orgasm, you can encourage her to begin touching herself (maybe place her hand there) and get started back down the road to another clitoral orgasm. She'll know exactly what she needs and how much touch she can handle to start bringing another one about. 

Only thing sexier to me than watching a woman touch herself while you are having sex with her is watching her touch herself when you are just an observer! :grin2:

My ex was always a "one and done" girl. Never wanted a second, even though I managed it a couple times. She just was not interested. My current W can keep going, both vaginal and clitoral (clitoral after a recovery period) as long as we want. And the holy grail is the timing of a "blended orgasm" where she has both vaginal and clitoral at the same time. When we are able to pull that off, it is fireworks!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

UMP said:


> However, when you're thirsty for information like I am, any information is better than none.


The very first time my wife had multiple orgasms, I had not even taken off her pants yet. We were grinding in the bed and she was responding very well to it. In this instance I attribute her multiple orgasms to a very heightened state of arousal that was achieved through teasing. I can duplicate this experience but it takes a great deal of foreplay and patience not to jump the gun and start doing what I know she likes. So in this situation less is more.

Another easy way to do it is with a very powerful vibe during PIV. It can be tricky to find a vibe that is discrete enough to feel natural, but yet powerful enough to overwhelm. Bullet vibes tend to slide out of place because they are too small, and a hitachi is just too big to maintain a close embrace. 

So a small G-spot vibe like the "mini-emma" seems to work great! 










The handle is just long and big enough to easily hold it in place with the natural embrace of missionary of her on top, and the ball is big enough to put just the right amount of pressure on her clit.

Good luck!
Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow I was going to suggest the exact opposite of going with a vibe after she orgasms with your fingers.

What we discovered, for me, is that friction prevents arousal from building. Pressure and stimulation are the ticket. So how to provide pressure and stimulation without friction? Lubrication! Keep the coconut oil close by and when she completes her first, dip into the coconut oil and slather a healthy amount on her clit. Then keep slathering and slathering.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> Then keep slathering and slathering.


Mrs Lurkster prefers me to keep slobbering and slobbering to keep things lubed up!

:wink2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Wow I was going to suggest the exact opposite of going with a vibe after she orgasms with your fingers.
> 
> What we discovered, for me, is that friction prevents arousal from building. Pressure and stimulation are the ticket. So how to provide pressure and stimulation without friction? Lubrication! Keep the coconut oil close by and when she completes her first, dip into the coconut oil and slather a healthy amount on her clit. Then keep slathering and slathering.


I think the biggest thing for me to get over is routine. For years, as soon my wife had her orgasm it was a case of me trying to have mine ASAP. Her first and only multiple happened only because I took longer to cum than I normally do, after her. It was an accident. Her heightened excitement obviously helped, but now I am convinced that if I change things around she could have multiples often.

I am really excited about trying this.
Thank you.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> some women (like my wife) really are just one-and-done. She never wants another


Thats me, I even have a hard time having an orgasm the next day. I need a couple of days between orgasms.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

UMP said:


> I am really excited about trying this.
> Thank you.


Try different things see what works. 
It will require hours of research you know! 

>


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Agree, dont stop. Keep going. I too can tell when I have more in the vault. We don't stop until we are done if at all possible. Sometimes I get exhausted, so we will pick up the next day because things will still be revved up enough to finish releasing them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Agree, dont stop. Keep going.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The other day after my wife had her first with PIV and then a 2nd & 3rd with a vibe she told me she was done. I had yet to orgasm and the transition back to PIV proved awkward because I had trouble turning the toy off and it was buzzing around on the bed. We stopped for a while to take a short break and enjoy holding one another. She told me she was done, but after a few minutes I grabbed the toy and started playing with it again. She responded that something BIG was coming but she could not quite get there. It was not until I stopped using the toy and then aggressively resumed very enthusiastic PIV that it sent her over the edge for the 4th that was more than twice as good as the 1st, 2nd, & 3rd all combined. 

Like what @OliviaG says, the first orgasm primes the pump. My wife in particular likes to always have her first one completely natural and without any toys. She likes lots of foreplay and teasing me as a way to get herself very aroused so that her first one happens easily. Her second one almost always requires a toy or some form of extra stimulation. And as someone said earlier they key is combining it with PIV AND ample amounts of coconut oil. 

Another thing my wife comments is that each orgasm is very different and no two are alike. Some are quick and sharp while others are like two or three huge tsunami waves of pleasure in a row. 

Badsanta


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea, its not that you cant ever take a short break, but dont think you cant keep going  Its a mindset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

That's the trick. Just keep on going!
And your wife will keep on going. Or should I say coming?

:grin2:


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> One way to get her over the hump of sensitivity is to stimulate her with a vibe. Manual stimulation creates more sensitivity for me. My record is 15 O's and never got too sensitive with a vibe. We alternate between PIV and vibe and it does the trick.


For me, it is the exact opposite. I hate vibes and find them too insistent, too harsh. The secret to numbers 2 and 3 is to back off on the pressure, and feather light touch. Barely moving. At least for a spell.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Not everyone can have multiple orgasms. I'm like your wife, after I O I turn into mush and it hurts if he touches me down there. She is probably too sensitive to have another


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> Not everyone can have multiple orgasms. I'm like your wife, after I O I turn into mush and it hurts if he touches me down there. She is probably too sensitive to have another


*nods in agreement*

OP, 

Something about your posts on this thread bothers me. 

Your wife had her first multiple O "accidentally". 

You've come here to find information about how to "make" it happen more often. 

But I don't see your wife in any of your posts. It seems to be all about what YOU want.

Does your wife want multiples? Does she want them regularly? Does she want you to "try" each and every time you two have sex?

The reason I'm asking is, just because it's discovered that a woman is _capable_ of having multiples doesn't necessarily mean she'll ALWAYS be 'up' for them. 

Personally, I never had multiples. I'm fine with one-and-done. But the first time my late husband and I had sex, he said, in an excited voice, "I want you to have MULTIPLES!". Talk about putting on the pressure! He was completely _disappointed_ when I told him that I wasn't interested. 

I realized then and there that the reason he wanted me to have multiples wasn't so *I* felt good; it was so HE felt good about _HIMSELF_.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

UMP said:


> During my wifes first orgasm she grabs my hand and makes me stop manual stimulation while PIV. After her orgasm what is the best way to proceed to encourage another orgasm?


You could say something like "Please honey have another orgasm, if you do that I'll get your favorite ice cream".

Let me know if you have success with this method if so I'll try it myself.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

UMP said:


> That is what I thought about my wife too......until she had a second one. First time in 25 years.


Yeah, I think most/all women are capable of multiple O's, but some are just fine after one. I'm sure there are some women out there who've just never thought to try, either.

My wife can have several in one session, but her preference is actually one, and through PIV. PIV orgasms are stronger for her, and the first is always the best and strongest. It rarely happens that she has one, as she can orgasm in less than a minute, and I'm not a fan of quickies. (I might be if we had more sex... *cough* *cough*...)

The best sex she has is when it's 2 minutes or less, and I basically just put it in right away. She's a quick-shooter's dream, lol!

If there's such a thing as premature ejaculation for women, she has it. :grin2:

All that said, there are definitely occasions when she wants multiples. Every now and again, after 3, 4 or 5 with me, and I'm done, she'll bring out her toy and get one that way. Fine with me!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think something like PE can happen for women. My wife sometimes has an O very early in a lovemaking session. Since she has a "one and done" response its somewhat inconvenient. 






alexm said:


> Yeah, I think most/all women are capable of multiple O's, but some are just fine after one. I'm sure there are some women out there who've just never thought to try, either.
> 
> My wife can have several in one session, but her preference is actually one, and through PIV. PIV orgasms are stronger for her, and the first is always the best and strongest. It rarely happens that she has one, as she can orgasm in less than a minute, and I'm not a fan of quickies. (I might be if we had more sex... *cough* *cough*...)
> 
> ...


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> I think something like PE can happen for women. My wife sometimes has an O very early in a lovemaking session. Since she has a "one and done" response its somewhat inconvenient.


That's unfortunate. If I recall correctly, I remember you saying that when she's done, you're done as well? Goes to show that this sort of thing isn't male-specific, I suppose.

Luckily, like I said, my wife can go several times. Even if she couldn't, or didn't want to, she'd take care of me, so there's that.

I've come across exactly 2 women in my lifetime that are either one and done, or happy with one. The first, I was intimate with, and she really was "no more", but it wouldn't be over for me. The other is a friend, who says she requires a good 10 or 15 minutes after an O to be ready for another, but can also keep going during that time without any discomfort or over-sensitivity. She has no need or desire for a second one (nor does sex usually last that long for her, anyway), but she IS capable, she just doesn't particularly care either way. She's good with one.

The first one, I have no idea if she ever attempted to have a second orgasm or not. As in she was totally done, or if she was just satisfied after one and couldn't be bothered to try for a second.

Like I said, I think most/all women are capable of having multiple O's, as well as we guys. There are definitely some dudes out there who are ready to go after a few minutes, whereas most are like me (I think) and need 20-30 minutes+. The problem is, I have no desire to wait it out that long for a round 2, therefore the thought of multiple O's for me isn't really on my radar. Given that my wife is a quick orgasmer and she can have several in a short time span, there's never really been an occasion for me to try for a second.

I think the same is true for many women - they COULD have more than one, but their recovery period may be similar to the average guy, and the desire is lost after one, or they have no intentions (or time) to wait it out. I could probably have one every 20-30 minutes, but meh. One's good enough for me! And I think that's where most women (and men, I suppose) tell themselves they're a one and done kind of person - because they have no need or desire for a second one. Doesn't mean they're not capable.

However, if I was able to have one as often as my wife can, I'd be going at it until I was exhausted!

I honestly think, though, that the vast majority of women are CAPABLE of having multiples in a shortish time frame. What stops it from happening is that they, like most men, are perfectly satisfied after one. Women like my wife have no choice  She'll have 1 or 2 during foreplay/oral, and at least one more during PIV, often 2 or 3. She's not determined to do this, nor is it bad sex if she only has 1 (ie. when we have a quickie). It just happens.

*ETA - when I was 16 or 17 and with my first sexual partner, she and I actually experimented to see how many times I could orgasm in one session. It was 7. (!!!) She and I were both exhausted and sore afterwards, but it was definitely fun. There have also been times (not recently) where I've masturbated to orgasm and continued, without skipping a beat - no pun intended - and had a second one several minutes later. So I know it's possible for me. Just not something I particularly desire, I suppose.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

alexm said:


> Like I said, I think most/all women are capable of having multiple O's, as well as we guys. There are definitely some dudes out there who are ready to go after a few minutes, whereas most are like me (I think) and need 20-30 minutes+. The problem is, I have no desire to wait it out that long for a round 2, therefore the thought of multiple O's for me isn't really on my radar. Given that my wife is a quick orgasmer and she can have several in a short time span, there's never really been an occasion for me to try for a second.
> 
> I think the same is true for many women - they COULD have more than one, but their recovery period may be similar to the average guy, and the desire is lost after one, or they have no intentions (or time) to wait it out. I could probably have one every 20-30 minutes, but meh. One's good enough for me! And I think that's where most women (and men, I suppose) tell themselves they're a one and done kind of person - because they have no need or desire for a second one. Doesn't mean they're not capable.
> 
> ...


I wish more men had your kind of insight and attitude about this, Alexm. My late husband was also a one-and-done kind of guy, but he was thoroughly disappointed that I was also a one-and-done kind of gal.


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

For my wife plenty of foreplay kind of "sets the mood' then she will cum from manual, oral, PIV - both me on top then her. And she may do more while she is on top.

She says they get stronger with each one. She a lot of times does at least 2. It is so much fun!!!!!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Vega said:


> I wish more men had your kind of insight and attitude about this, Alexm. My late husband was also a one-and-done kind of guy, but he was thoroughly disappointed that I was also a one-and-done kind of gal.


Well, that insight didn't come without education, first!

My wife is the first and only woman I've been with who has multiples, and definitely the easiest O's, hands down.

I was quite proud of myself at the beginning. It didn't help that she told me she rarely had more than one previous to me.

For a short while, I made it my mission to give her several O's per session. I figured the more she has, the better it was. FWIW, I didn't pressure her, or continue on when she said she was done, nor did I ever get upset, etc.

She eventually had a talk with me (which is rare for her!) and told me straight up that I should focus on my own pleasure as well. For her, she gets excited at MY excitement, and the better the sex is for me, the better it is for her. Basically, she didn't want it to be all about her.

Once in a while, you WANT it to be all about you. I think we're all the same in that regard. That's why we men like BJ's so much  But from her POV, it was ALWAYS all about her, and I can understand that. I wouldn't want my partner to be only focused on my pleasure, with theirs as an afterthought every single time. Even though I had no problem with doing that, and I WAS enjoying myself, if not solely because I was getting her off, I understood where she's coming from.

It makes her feel sexy and desirable when I can't keep my hands off her or control myself during sex. I want her to be the same way.

Lesson learned!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Update on the multiples.
Last night I got her to O twice. However, #2 was so intense she could no longer continue.
After her second, she jumped off and said "that's enough."
Is this typical with someone that has just started having multiples?
She enjoyed it immensely but somehow could not handle the "feeling" again.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Sure it can be. Some people don't like being "that" vulnerable. When you lose total control of your body and its under someone else's power, it can be scary. OR she thought you wouldn't listen so she was firm. That's my best guess based on your description.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I think answers on that will be all over the map!

No idea what is typical, but Mrs. Lurkster is the opposite. 
After the first one, she wants a second one. 
After the second, she gets more forceful and really wants a third one. 

:grin2:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> I think answers on that will be all over the map!
> 
> No idea what is typical, but Mrs. Lurkster is the opposite.
> After the first one, she wants a second one.
> ...


/\ This is me... 

I was referring to his wife's reaction. I'm the opposite of her.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Sure it can be. Some people don't like being "that" vulnerable. When you lose total control of your body and its under someone else's power, it can be scary. OR she thought you wouldn't listen so she was firm. That's my best guess based on your description.


The second one happened within seconds (15-20 seconds) of the first and I think it freaked her out. This has never happened before.(that fast) After #1 I got her to slow down and relax and BOOM, it happened again and she freaked out. Not it a bad way, more like a "what the hell is happening to me" kinda way.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> I think answers on that will be all over the map!
> 
> No idea what is typical, but Mrs. Lurkster is the opposite.
> After the first one, she wants a second one.
> ...


This is very new to her. I believe it's only her second double ever.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

UMP said:


> The second one happened within seconds (15-20 seconds) of the first and I think it freaked her out. This has never happened before. After #1 I got her to slow down and relax and BOOM, it happened again and she freaked out. Not it a bad way, more like a "what the hell is happening to me" kinda way.


Well.....maybe when you do it again, and she does it again....she won't freak out!!

Important scientific testing will be required....

:wink2:


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

The first time Mrs Lurkster had a second one, that's where we stopped as well. 

Was pretty much a go for two for a little while after that, and then one day I went for two myself, so she got three.

After that, we just went crazy. 

:grin2:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

UMP said:


> Update on the multiples.
> Last night I got her to O twice. However, #2 was so intense she could no longer continue.
> After her second, she jumped off and said "that's enough."
> Is this typical with someone that has just started having multiples?
> She enjoyed it immensely but somehow could not handle the "feeling" again.



Seems curious. 

When she rides and really fantastic roller coaster, does she get off the ride and run back in line or does she need a sit down to collect herself?

My guess is that the second orgasm made her feel like her bladder might burst. The more orgasms I have the more powerful they tend to get.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> The more orgasms I have the more powerful they tend to get.


This is how Mrs. Lurkster usually is.

Not only powerful, but they last longer and longer! 

Makes me proud of me!
:wink2:

:grin2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Seems curious.
> 
> When she rides and really fantastic roller coaster, does she get off the ride and run back in line or does she need a sit down to collect herself?
> 
> My guess is that the second orgasm made her feel like her bladder might burst. The more orgasms I have the more powerful they tend to get.


LOL! She hates roller coasters. I love them. She has NEVER, EVER ridden any sort of roller coaster with me. I have begged.
That might tell you something. :grin2:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

UMP said:


> The second one happened within seconds (15-20 seconds) of the first and I think it freaked her out. This has never happened before.(that fast) After #1 I got her to slow down and relax and BOOM, it happened again and she freaked out. Not it a bad way, more like a "what the hell is happening to me" kinda way.


yea, just sounds like a touch of vulnerability thing. She'll probably get past it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

UMP said:


> LOL! She hates roller coasters. I love them. She has NEVER, EVER ridden any sort of roller coaster with me. I have begged.
> That might tell you something. :grin2:



Yes, it tells me you may want to give up the quest for multiples on a regular basis.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

UMP said:


> The second one happened within seconds (15-20 seconds) of the first and I think it freaked her out. This has never happened before.(that fast) After #1 I got her to slow down and relax and BOOM, it happened again and she freaked out. Not it a bad way, more like a "what the hell is happening to me" kinda way.


Once, early on, I had an O that was so intense and lasted so long that it literally scared me and I did the same thing - jumped up and stopped everything, hoping the sensation would pass.

Curious; did this have anything to do with use of the Womanizer?


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

A


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Once, early on, I had an O that was so intense and lasted so long that it literally scared me and I did the same thing - jumped up and stopped everything, hoping the sensation would pass.
> 
> Curious; did this have anything to do with use of the Womanizer?


They are late with shipping. I should get it before Friday, fingers crossed.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Yes, it tells me you may want to give up the quest for multiples on a regular basis.


I'm shooting for at least 4 by the end of the year.
Mama UMP did not raise a quitter! :grin2:


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm wondering if I could/should give you a tip. Of course you probably already know and do what I would like to tell you anyway. If I gave you a tip it wouldn't insult you would it?


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

A


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

UMP said:


> I'm shooting for at least 4 by the end of the year.
> Mama UMP did not raise a quitter! :grin2:


Lofty goals! 

Just don't have a strobe light blinking while she orgasms, she may think she's have a seizure. :surprise:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Lofty goals!
> 
> Just don't have a strobe light blinking while she orgasms, she may think she's have a seizure. :surprise:


I already have the bedroom set in black light. For real.
You get light without the glare. Very deviant. I like.
I'll stay away from the strobes.:smile2:


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I approve of this thread....√√√√√√√√


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I just realized that the above was a stupid question, given the reason you started this thread, so I'll proceed with my tip.
> 
> I find that the pleasure I experience is greatly enhanced if, during my O, my husband stops what he's doing and applies constant pressure until it's over (or mostly over; at least for 15 or 20 seconds or so).
> 
> ...


Yes, this is something I do already.
Regarding the CAT, we have tried but she says I "feel too big" in that position.


----------

